
Show HN: Sun Locator AR - folli
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrior.sunlocator.lite
======
folli
Sun Locator predicts the sun's position at a specific location during the
course of the day. The Augmented Reality feature displays the Sun's position
directly overlaid on your device's camera. Use the slider to set the time of
day and directly track the solar movement.

Since this is my first app, I would appreciate any feedback and suggestions on
how to improve it.

* The Lite version is free and contains no ads: [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrio...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrior.sunlocator.lite)

* The Pro version can additionally display other days of the year: [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrio...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrior.sunlocator.pro)

